# WICHTIG - ausserordentlicher Mexicoplauder!!!!!



## Coffee (9. September 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde   


es steht etwas an, etwas sehr sehr wichtiges unser kleiner ausflug zum Wasgau-marathon. und hierzu müssen wir uns unbedingt vorher nochmal um unsere leiblichen völlereie kümmern. Denn so ein "event" braucht besondere aufmerksamkeit    und deshlab rufe ich hiermit zum ausserordentlichen plaudertermin auf  

Als Termin steht fest:

*ACHTUNG TERMINÄNDERUNG JEZT AM 29.9. MITTWOCH

*

Diesmal wolen wir aber in ein alt bekanntes mexicanisches ambiente unterschlupfen

der ultimative* EL COYOTE*

legändär und genau richtig um unseren tortureking als stimmungskanone einzustimmen  *beimmecxicanergibtsvielzwiebeln*


Also sagt bescheit WELCHEN termin ihr wollt. Mutti kümmert sich um den rest *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (9. September 2004)

ASAP also 22.9. .... und das mit der _Kanone _will ich überhört haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (9. September 2004)

pah, da bin ich eben am eine Antwort für den alten Thrad erstellen, dann ist der geschlossen....naja, dann eben hier:

Kann auch an beiden Terminen   

schee wars gestern...und die Fotos von der WM....und die zufriedenen Gesichter aller die reich bepackt nach Hause gefahren sind....TK, ich hoffe du hast gestern abend noch reichlich deinen Flüssigkeitshaushalt wieder aufgefüllt   

Kanone *grins*


----------



## Coffee (9. September 2004)

nachdem schon hinreichend terminwünsche für den 22.9 kamen habe ich diesen in meinem ersten posting bereits nun FESTGELEGT *gg*


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (9. September 2004)

übrigens die besagten WM-Bilderchen-Sammlung gibt´s  hier (knapp 200 MB)
Breitbandig aber erst immer ab 20:00 Uhr bis 08:00 Uhr (muss meine Auslastlücken nutzen) , dann können aber auch mehrere mit  DSL-Geschwindigkeit nuckeln


----------



## Altitude (9. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Als Termin steht fest:
> 
> *Mittwoch 22.9.04
> 
> *



*VETO!!!!* 

da ist schon wieder Veste-Biken!!

Liebe Mama - dein Einsatz und Enthusiasmus in Ehren, aber wir können des nicht schon wieder auf Donnerstag verschieben, denn sonst vereinsahmt uns der Beelze noch ganz biketechnisch...

Können wir uns nicht auf einen Dienstag oder Freitag Anfang Oktober einigen...

*Denn, die Wahl mim Coyoten ist erstklassig!!!*


----------



## TortureKing (9. September 2004)

Dienstag 21. ?


----------



## Altitude (9. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag 21. ?



Die ganze KW 39 ist bei mir bis auf Mittoch (Veste-Biken) dicht...

Ich schlag mal den 28.09 oder den 01.10. vor...

KW 41 bin ich dann in Wien


----------



## Bateman (9. September 2004)

hmmm, also so ein Spass wie es gestern war bin ich eh wieder mot dabei...

Termin is wurscht, ich mach das dann schon irgendwie...

und nächstes Mal nehm ich a paar mehr Teile mit, da spar ich mir das ebay einstellen...  

Batehilde


----------



## TortureKing (9. September 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> und nächstes Mal nehm ich a paar mehr Teile mit, da spar ich mir das ebay einstellen...



Besprech das mit den Teilen doch mal mit mir


----------



## Beelzebub (10. September 2004)

na irgendein tag für den mexicaner wird sich schon finden   ansonsten steig ich erst wieder im okt. verstärkt zum rad.

PS: der TK bekommt Bohnen- und Zwiebelverbot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (10. September 2004)

@ beelze, war das quasi der wink mit dem zaunpfahl das wir den termin am 22.9 lassen????? und die Veste nochmal (ausnahmsweise) verschoben wird??

grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (10. September 2004)

jo ... 22.9 .... an der Veste isses doch eh so dunkel und die Lupinenbestellung dauert doch noch etwas


----------



## Altitude (10. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> jo ... 22.9 .... an der Veste isses doch eh so dunkel und die Lupinenbestellung dauert doch noch etwas



es soll Leute geben, die haben schon eine LUPINE  

wie gesagt...dann geh ich lieber biken...nichts gegen euch...


----------



## TortureKing (10. September 2004)

ach wat ... verschieb nochmal, die meisten der Vestebiker kommen doch auch zum Plauder mit


----------



## Altitude (10. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ach wat ... verschieb nochmal, die meisten der Vestebiker kommen doch auch zum Plauder mit



geht nicht...ist bei mir der einzige Termin, an dem ich unter Woche noch aufs Bike komme...  ...alos viel Spaß beim futtern...


----------



## Coffee (10. September 2004)

hey alti, sei mal nicht so.   

also Treffen ist dann am 22.9.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (10. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> geht nicht...ist bei mir der einzige Termin, an dem ich unter Woche noch aufs Bike komme...  ...alos viel Spaß beim futtern...


Schade .... fand unser letztes _"Beschnuppern"_, ganz nett


----------



## Coffee (18. September 2004)

S.O.S

HILFeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

ich kann am mittwoch nicht ;( müsst ihr auf mich verzichten *heul* leider ist mir was unverschiebbares dazwischen gekommen    das nervt vielleicht *heul*

bitte verzeiht. 


coffee


----------



## Bateman (18. September 2004)

na dann verschieben wir halt, dann kann der gute Alti auch mit....

Ohne die Mama gehts dochecht net...

Bateman


----------



## blacksurf (18. September 2004)

genau verschieben! Bei mir ist es diese woche auch eng!

Blacksurf


----------



## Coffee (18. September 2004)

ok, folgender vorschlag:

machen wir einfach eine woche später? also den

*29.9.????*

wär das für euch OK? wer könnte?


coffee


----------



## Altitude (18. September 2004)

*Termin ist frei...bin dabei!!!* 

 an alle, die sich schon den Mittwoch freigehalten haben:

18:00 Uhr Veste
18:30 Uhr Forsthaus

Lampe oder Kerze net vergessen...


----------



## Bateman (18. September 2004)

is recht...

des gfreit mi dass der Aldiduud ah mitkomma ko...

macht dei ganse babbaladschn glei märra Schbasss

Bäidmän


----------



## Coffee (18. September 2004)

ihr seit klasse   


coffee


----------



## sunflower (18. September 2004)

Bin dabei, wenn ich mit meiner Lernerei hinkomm und ich meine Nerven halbwegs im Griff hab...  Aber Ablenkung soll ja gut sein...

@ alti
Bin evtl dann Mittwoch dabei, aber s.o.... Aber dann mit Kerze! *malschauenmusswieichdieandenlenkerkrieg*


----------



## TortureKing (21. September 2004)

29. kann ich nedd ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (21. September 2004)

warum net King ? Schade 
Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (21. September 2004)

.... ab dem Mittwoch spielen / proben wir wieder ......... Gitarre, damit nicht wieder blöde Komentare kommen 

die einzige Chance ist für mich, das das ganze nach vorne verlagert wird, also so 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr stattfindet .... dann kann ich wenigstens ne Zeit lang bei Euch sein .... jeder andere Tag wär mir aber lieber


----------



## blacksurf (21. September 2004)

mmh nach vorne ist wegen der Arbeit eher schlecht...
Ist so schon immer knapp...

Blacksurf


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2004)

Wie wäre es denn mal in Zukunft mit einem Samstag-Termin - egal ob Pizza-, Eis-, Mexico- oder Eskimo-Geplauder - dann komm ich auch mal vorbei und versetze zur Abwechslung mal Nord-Bayern in Angst und Schrecken!

Ähhm natürlich Slim-Fast-Geplauder!

phaty


----------



## Bateman (21. September 2004)

Na holla, prima...

dann schlag ich mal Samstag, den 25.09. oder den 02.10. vor...obwohl der 2.10. is wohl eher schlecht, da war doch son komischer Feiertag an dem Wochenende, oder ??? 

Bateman


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> Na holla, prima...
> 
> dann schlag ich mal Samstag, den 25.09. oder den 02.10. vor...obwohl der 2.10. is wohl eher schlecht, da war doch son komischer Feiertag an dem Wochenende, oder ???
> 
> Bateman



Diesen Samstag??? Naja nicht für mich ... ich sagte: "In Zukunft" das heisst nach Wasgau!

Ich kann Eure Liebe nur in Homöopathischen Dosen ertragen!   

phaty


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2004)

... ausserdem komme ich nicht bevor TortenKönig seine Signatur geändert hat .. nee nee nee ... !


----------



## Bateman (21. September 2004)

oh mann, das is ja schon in ein paar Tagen.......kann es sein dass die Zeit rast ???

wäre schon klasse, dann sag halt wann es dir passt und wir richten uns danach, ich meine, gegen deine 250 km Anreise können meine 60 ja echt net anstinken...

mach ma halt mitte November...

Bateman


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> dann sag halt wann es dir passt und wir richten uns danach



Ich kann doch meine Diktatur nicht auch noch auf Franken ausweiten ... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (21. September 2004)

oha unser Earl of Singlespeed oder auch genannt Phaty Mc Fixie gibt sich die ehre uns zu besuchen.

die Heidi freut sich auch darüber. 

aber nich anfang november bitte!!!!! da bin ich im rheinland


----------



## TortureKing (21. September 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> ... ausserdem komme ich nicht bevor TortenKönig seine Signatur geändert hat .. nee nee nee ... !



Puhhh ... Glück gehabt, fast hätte ich´s  vorhin gemacht


----------



## phatlizard (21. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> oha unser Earl of Singlespeed oder auch genannt Phaty Mc Fixie gibt sich die ehre uns zu besuchen.
> 
> die Heidi freut sich auch darüber.
> 
> aber nich anfang november bitte!!!!! da bin ich im rheinland




Okay machen wir es wie immer - his royal phatness legt was fest!
Erstes Adventswochenende komm ich (Lebkuchen-Schmuggeln für Mama inklusive!) - das wäre dann Ende November!
Die anderen Wochenenden sind zu - inklusive zweimal Rammstein-Konzert - denn we all living in Amerika, Amerika ist wunderbar ... !

phaty

TortenKönig, ich krieg Dich noch klein - wenn ich mich erstmal festgebissen hab, dann ist Widerstand zwecklos!


----------



## TortureKing (21. September 2004)

Genau ... da sind die Weihnachtsmänner sehr begehrt zu dieser Zeit


----------



## Coffee (22. September 2004)

also einen sack flöhe hüten ist leichter   

also wegen pizzaplauder. würde es etwas helfen diesen um 1 - 2 tage nach hinten zu veschieben? sagen wir mal spontan Freitag den 1 oktober? oder wer kann dann da wieder alles nicht?

ich bitte um zügige meldung   

@ phaty,
erstes Advent WE ist der 28.11.04 soweit mein kalender das gerade hergibt *gG*  wieviel LKW  Lebkuchen sollen wir denn vorbestellen   

grüße coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (22. September 2004)

...denn freitags ist er nie da...

aber vielleicht kann ich ja fuer euch mal ne Ausnahme machen. Also 1. Oktober?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (22. September 2004)

also bei mir passts...

Bateman


----------



## manic (22. September 2004)

Also ich glaube dann könnte ich vielleicht auch. Mittwoch war irgednwie schlecht glaube ich. 

Aber DOnnerstag wäre für michauch ok.


----------



## Frazer (22. September 2004)

Wenns auf Freitag den 1ten Oktober verschoben wird, muss ich wohl nachkommen, hab abends noch Training, werds wohl nicht vor halb 9 dann schaffen, irgendwo zu sein....

Nächste Woche Mi wärs bei mir gegangen, is trainingsfrei    .... aber wenn der TK net kann, von wem soll ich dann mein Essen schnorren????


----------



## Altitude (22. September 2004)

bei mir klappts net...da bin ich hoffentlich schon in Wien...


----------



## TortureKing (22. September 2004)

auwehauweh .... ich wollte nicht alles durcheinadner bringen ...... in meinen Foren mache ich bei sowas immer nen Vote wo jeder angibt wann er aknn und gut ist´s ... wird wohl so immer schwieriger werden das zu koordinieren, da es auch immer mehr Leute werden und alle alle sehen wollen  .

Wir sollten evtl. mal dran denken nen festen, regelmäßigen Termin zu vereinbaren den sich dann jeder in den Kalender eintragen kann ......


----------



## Coffee (22. September 2004)

@ tk,

jaja. du wirfst alles durcheinander *gg* vorallem da deine "probe" ja scheinbar später ausgemacht wurde als der mexicoplauder   

wenn an dem 1.11. so wenige kommen, macht es ja auch wenig sinn.


kannst du nciht am 29 einfach nach kommen?


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (22. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ tk,
> 
> jaja. du wirfst alles durcheinander *gg* vorallem da deine "probe" ja scheinbar später ausgemacht wurde als der mexicoplauder




Nene .. Du wirfst alles durcheinander  ... heute hätten wir ja alle gekonnt.


			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> S.O.S
> HILFeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ich kann am mittwoch nicht ;( müsst ihr auf mich verzichten *heul* leider ist mir was unverschiebbares dazwischen gekommen    das nervt vielleicht *heul*
> bitte verzeiht.
> coffee



Meine Probenabende sind feste Termine und die Sommerpause ist am 29. vorbei ..... wie gesagt ich wollte ich ja nur fragen ob einige auch früher also ab 17:30 bzw. 18:00 Uhr können (wir Proben ab 20:00 Uhr) ..... und wenns nicht klappt, dann hab ich eben Pech gehabt.


----------



## Coffee (22. September 2004)

ja ich war die böse *schäm*

also ich könnte auch ab 18 uhr sicher ;-) oder auch 17.30 *gg*

Also allegeime umfrage:

termin am 29 soll bleiben? wenn ja bitte ein einfaches JA in ein posting in folge.

coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (22. September 2004)

JA.

Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, besteht aus 3 Zeichen und ist damit zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen. (Eventuell vorhandene Zitate im Beitrag werden nicht mitgezaehlt.)


----------



## TortureKing (22. September 2004)

dann sagt doch jajaja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (22. September 2004)

jup

Bateman


----------



## nutallabrot (22. September 2004)

ich auch JA


----------



## Frazer (22. September 2004)

jaaaa


----------



## sunflower (22. September 2004)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Altitude (22. September 2004)

von mir aus...


----------



## blacksurf (22. September 2004)

jo, geht ...
vielleicht wird etwas später als 17.30


----------



## Coffee (22. September 2004)

Prima  
also nochmals für alle

*MEXICOPLAUDER findet am 29.9. statt*

im el coyoten, ich werde mich wie immer um eine reservierung kümmern.

grüße coffee


----------



## nutallabrot (22. September 2004)

wo ist denn der Coyote eigentlich?


----------



## sunflower (22. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *MEXICOPLAUDER findet am 29.9. statt*


Ähm... Ich dachte, es geht um nächtse Woche?  

natürlich am 29.9. war ein schreibfehler. habe ihn ausgebessert.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aprillaprill (22. September 2004)

Coyote<<< teurer laden war da mit meiner famielie essen 

hab da nen alternativ vorschlag ...http://www.newforce.de/


----------



## phatlizard (22. September 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> Coyote<<< teurer laden war da mit meiner famielie essen
> 
> hab da nen alternativ vorschlag ...http://www.newforce.de/



Spitzen Idee - aber haben die eine anständige Kaffeemaschine???

Coffee die Jungs tanzen Dir auf der Nase rum!
Wir machen demnächst mal ein Seminar "Bike-Diktatur für Anfänger!"

phaty


----------



## TortureKing (22. September 2004)

phatlizard schrieb:
			
		

> Wir machen demnächst mal ein Seminar "Bike-Diktatur für Anfänger!"



Bei uns in Franken werden Di(c)ktatoren aus dem Land gejagt ..... keine Chance  hier ..... entweder du ordnest Dich ein oder bekommst nen Tritt in den Arsch wenn Du über die Landesgrenzen willst


----------



## phatlizard (22. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns in Franken werden Di(c)ktatoren aus dem Land gejagt ..... keine Chance  hier .....



Ja nee is klar ... dafür ist Nord-*Bayern* ja nun wirklich weltweit berühmt ... !


----------



## blacksurf (22. September 2004)

so ist es du kennst doch die Geschichte vom kleinen gallischen Dorf


----------



## phatlizard (22. September 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> so ist es du kennst doch die Geschichte vom kleinen gallischen Dorf



... schon aber die hatten nur einen Dicken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (22. September 2004)

nur einen ... eben


----------



## Beelzebub (23. September 2004)

wieso kenn ich dann 2 dicke??  

wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretier ist der pizzamampf am *29.9* 

das bubi kommt!!


----------



## Coffee (23. September 2004)

@ beelze,

das pizzamampf ist am* 29.9* und ist ein mexicoplauder im coyoten ;-))

@ sunflower, ich hatte doch geschreiben das es dann am besten am 29.10 ist, weil da bisher alle (ausser tortureking der halt eher gehen muss) kann.

@ phaty, lass mal, ich habe die jungs und mädels schon unter kontrolle   

@ aprillaprill,
nette lovation. aber irgendwie so duster   machen die wahrscheinlich extra, damit man nciht weis was man isst *lach*


coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (23. September 2004)

*blödfrag*

wieso ist der jetzt um nen ganzen monat verschoben worden????

kaum biste ein WE nicht da haste keinen auftrag mehr


----------



## Coffee (23. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> *blödfrag*
> 
> wieso ist der jetzt um nen ganzen monat verschoben worden????
> 
> kaum biste ein WE nicht da haste keinen auftrag mehr




*HILFEEEEEEEEE*

da seht ihr, ihr acht mich schon ganz huschig. natürlich meinte ich 


*den 29.9*


werde es gleich in sämtlichen postings abändern.

grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (23. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *HILFEEEEEEEEE*
> 
> da seht ihr, ihr acht mich schon ganz huschig. natürlich meinte ich
> 
> ...



na solange wir dich nicht *wuschig* machen ist ja alles ok  

beelze der nun beruhigt ist


----------



## sunflower (23. September 2004)

Schuldigung!!! Was muss ich auch immer blöd zwischenrein labern... 

@ coffee
Ich weiß doch, daß der 29.9. gemeint war...


----------



## Altitude (23. September 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss ich auch immer blöd zwischenrein labern...



ja, ja, des machste gern...
 

ich komm erst gegen 18.15...(in den Coyoten)


----------



## sunflower (23. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ja, des machste gern...


Wenn ich eins kann, dann das... 

Nur wo hab ich denn die Zeitänderung net mitgekriegt? Bei welcher Uhrzeit stehn wir denn jetzt?


----------



## TortureKing (23. September 2004)

18:00 Uhr damit ich noch länger was von Euch süßen hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (23. September 2004)

Ich wusste ja, daß wir für dich Süßen nach vorne schieben wollten, aber net, daß wir's auch getan haben... 
Aber 18:00 is subbä!


----------



## TortureKing (23. September 2004)

bin aber um 17:30 auch schon da  .... _ich komm immer etwas früher _(los ihr Spammer, das war ne Vorlage  )


----------



## nutallabrot (23. September 2004)

wo ist denn der Coyoteeeee??


----------



## TortureKing (23. September 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn der Coyoteeeee??










http://www.nordbayern.de/gastro_ausgabe.asp?gastro_id=1654&man=2
http://webflyer.de/nachtsicht/partys/show_location.asp?vlocid=33
http://nuernberg.bayern-online.de/gastronomie/El-Coyote.shtml


von der Innenstadt Burg kommend Stadtauswärts Richtung Erlangen .... nach der großen Schöllerkreuzung (Westring kreuzt) einfach gerade aus weiter Richtung Erlangen unter der Unterführung vor Thon durch und dann gleich die kleine Seitenstraße rechts rein und Parken ..... wenn, du in Thon (rechts VW-Händler - links Busse und StraBa bist) isses schon zu weit und dur fährst an der Ampel rechts in die Kilianstr. und gleich wieder rechts, dann kommste auch hin


----------



## Frazer (23. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich komm erst gegen 18.15...(in den Coyoten)




Lass mich raten.... du wartest eigentlich nur dadrauf, mich mitnehmen zu dürfen weil ich nächste Woche eh net wirklich weit weg bin von Dir???    

Neee, ernsthaft, bin im Adcom-Center die ganze Woche, evtl komm ich dann noch auf nen Cappo bei Dir in der Arbeit vorbei   

Oder interpretier ich des grad falsch, und Du musst garnet lange arbeiten??


----------



## sunflower (23. September 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn der Coyoteeeee??


Die haben doch auch diesen grausig-pinkfarbenen Schriftzug vorne an der Straße stehen... Das kann man garnet übersehen...


----------



## manic (23. September 2004)

Na ja, falls ich komme, werde ich freduig mal wieder zum Stadtplan von N greifen.


----------



## showman (23. September 2004)

Werd auch mal vorbeischaun wenns recht ist. @ Nutella, denkst bitte an den Schaft und den Steuersatz. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## TortureKing (23. September 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Werd auch mal vorbeischaun wenns recht ist.



Na aber hallo ..... du mußt kommen, sonst wärs ja nur ein halber Pizzaplauder ... und komm nedd so spät sonst bekommst wieder nur die billigen Plätze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (23. September 2004)

Yes Sir Cornell Sir,

werde mich am 29. gleich nach der Arbeit vor die Tür setzen und warten bis du kommst  

Bis die Tage

Showman


----------



## blacksurf (23. September 2004)

mmhh..also bei mir wirds eher später
je nach Kundenansturm...
Noch dazu ist es am anderen Ende Nürnbergs...

Blacksurf


----------



## jola (23. September 2004)

Also, für alle die nicht wissen wo der El Coyote liegt (wie ich) gibt es hier die offizielle Homepage samt Anfahrtsroutenplaner:

http://www.el-coyote.de

Mal schaun, vielleicht schau ich auch vorbei. Würde mich schonmal interessieren was das für eine lustige Truppe hier im Forum ist. Aber ich bin ja soooo schüchtern.


----------



## TortureKing (23. September 2004)

jola schrieb:
			
		

> Also, für alle die nicht wissen wo der El Coyote liegt (wie ich) gibt es hier die offizielle Homepage samt Anfahrtsroutenplaner:
> 
> http://www.el-coyote.de
> 
> Mal schaun, vielleicht schau ich auch vorbei. Würde mich schonmal interessieren was das für eine lustige Truppe hier im Forum ist. Aber ich bin ja soooo schüchtern.


los komm ..... keine Angst, wir sind alle brav .....


----------



## jola (23. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> los komm ..... keine Angst, wir sind alle brav .....



Hab ich ja fast vermutet 
Naja, mal schaun. Wenns die Freundin erlaubt komm ich wirklich


----------



## Coffee (24. September 2004)

jola schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich ja fast vermutet
> Naja, mal schaun. Wenns die Freundin erlaubt komm ich wirklich




darfst auch die freundin mitbringen *gg* bevor du garncht kommst, dann lieber mit anhang   

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (24. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind alle brav .....



VETO!!!
....dieses Wort ist im Zusammenhang mit Deinem Namen noch nie gefallen, mein lieber Freund...


----------



## TortureKing (24. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> VETO!!!
> ....dieses Wort ist im Zusammenhang mit Deinem Namen noch nie gefallen, mein lieber Freund...


LOL .... doch aber ist schon lange her


----------



## nutallabrot (24. September 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Werd auch mal vorbeischaun wenns recht ist. @ Nutella, denkst bitte an den Schaft und den Steuersatz.
> 
> Gruß Showman



Jo, werd ich mitbringen. Ebenso mal die Gabel und den Rahmen +CDs für Beelze. Braucht sonst noch wer?


----------



## manic (24. September 2004)

Also wie gesagt: Wenn Du noch ne alte MAnitou hast...


----------



## nutallabrot (24. September 2004)

die sind im Moment leider verplant oder verbaut


----------



## Coffee (27. September 2004)

hallo ihr,

nochknape 48 stunden und wir sehen uns ;-) tisch ahbe ich gerade reserviert auf "Merget" für 18 Uhr am mittwoch.

also wir sehen uns *freu*

grüße coffee


----------



## Bateman (28. September 2004)

*mitfreu*

Bateman


----------



## Beelzebub (28. September 2004)

ich muss leider absagen. sehr ärgerlich....... hab aber in dem ganzen wochenhinundhergeschiebe vergessen das ich auf nen geburtstag muss  

viel spaß euch allen


----------



## Coffee (28. September 2004)

ach heidi   

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (28. September 2004)

oh ... eine äußerst wichtiges humanoides Stück des "Warenschieberens Perfektionalis" fehlt ..... wird es uns trotzdem gelingen allen ein Stück Fahrrad in die Hand zu drücken, werden wir wieder alle Geldmittel tauschen bzw. an den Tischnachbar weiter geben und am Schluß gibt es trotzdem keine Verlierer ..... werden wieder eBAY Auktionen verändert und verfälscht ..... wer wird sich diesmal nackt auf den Tisch legen und kopuliert mit wem unter dem selben ..... wer gewinnt den Titel des größten Fressers ....... und wer hat das schönste Fahrradteil dabei ?

All dies morgen
Nürnberg
El Coyote
18:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (28. September 2004)

sag mal alleinunterhalter TK biste sonntach abend daheim??? muss ja meine braut zum bahnhof bringen dann komm ich danach vorbei und drück dir den vorbau inne flossen. das selbe gilt fürn herrn brotaufstrich


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

ich habe den schwarzen karton bereits zusammengepackt. mission el coyote läuft   

hab ich euch schon erzählt, das unser scharfer Typ heute auch kommt *froi*

coffee


----------



## Mr.Chili (29. September 2004)

Und der bringt lauter scharfe teilchen mit.

Das gibt Bungee-Jumping für eure zungen


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

*mitderzungeschnalz*   

ich froi mich schon auf heut abend  

coffee


----------



## Altitude (29. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *mitderzungeschnalz*
> 
> ich froi mich schon auf heut abend
> 
> coffee




ich mich auch...vor allem, weil ich nicht lang bleiben kannn
 ...muß noch auf nen Geburtstag um acht...aber ich werde jede Minute mit euch genießen...


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

@ alti,

gaaanz wichtig, vergess die kurbeln nicht ;-)

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (29. September 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Und der bringt lauter scharfe teilchen mit.
> 
> Das gibt Bungee-Jumping für eure zungen



Ah Mister CHillihead beehrt uns heute auch
 
ich hoffe der Mexikaner hat genug chillies vorrätig....

Blacksurf


----------



## Altitude (29. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti,
> 
> gaaanz wichtig, vergess die kurbeln nicht ;-)
> 
> coffee



welche Kurbeln????


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> welche Kurbeln????




ich glaub ich behalt den akku   

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (29. September 2004)

Hallo Leute, kann sein das ich auch nicht kommen kann. Hier geht grade ein projekt die Bäche runter und ich kannv ielleiht nicht weg. Teileschiebereien müssen wir dann halt per Post organisieren.

SCH******!


----------



## Altitude (29. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich behalt den akku
> 
> coffee



hast du wieder ein neuen Kapitel in "Gangster für Dummies" auswenig gelernt????

Natürlich hab ich die Kurbeln dabei...ich könnte Dich doch nicht enttäuschen, Schnecke


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

@ manic..tztzt DU MUSST KOMMEN. Du bist unverzichtbar. hab extra meine werkstatt aufgeräumt gg*

coffee


----------



## manic (29. September 2004)

Wenn es geht, dann komme ich: Aber ich glaube nicht das es hinhaut. *Schnief*

Aber tröste dich: So eine aufgeräumte Werkstatt ist doch immer shcön:_ Vor allem aber ist aufgeschoben nicht aufgehoben. Ich mus demnächst auf jeden Fall nach N. Kann ja auch mal Am Wochenende kommen und wir vbikebn ne Runde durch die fränkischen Wälder.


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

@ manic,

ich drück die daumen das du es doch ncoh schaffst ;-)

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (29. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal alleinunterhalter TK biste sonntach abend daheim??? muss ja meine braut zum bahnhof bringen dann komm ich danach vorbei und drück dir den vorbau inne flossen. das selbe gilt fürn herrn brotaufstrich



Bin ich .. kommt nur drauf an wann mein Hase .... wann geht der Zug ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (29. September 2004)

um halb 7 abends TK.

@coffee: musst mal bei mir vorbei kommen. meine werkstatt hat es dringend nötig


----------



## Mr.Chili (29. September 2004)

@manic,  preise werden nur Persöööönlich ausgehandelt
             (übers net mach 200% aufschlag   )

@blacksurf,  es is ERNTEZEIT 
                 bring eigenzucht mit


----------



## nutallabrot (29. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal alleinunterhalter TK biste sonntach abend daheim??? muss ja meine braut zum bahnhof bringen dann komm ich danach vorbei und drück dir den vorbau inne flossen. das selbe gilt fürn herrn brotaufstrich




also ich bin aller Voraussicht nach auch da, kannst also gerne vorbeikommen


----------



## TortureKing (29. September 2004)

@ Belze .... oki .... evtl, trotzdem zuvor nochmal kurz auf dem Handy .... kann meine Frau so schlecht einschätzen  

@ Tomac: Stelle mich gernstens als Erntehelfer zur Verfügung


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

ich seh schon, wird ein würziger abend ;-))

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (29. September 2004)

Shit ... jetzt habe ich durch meinen schnellen Aufbruch zum Klampfen zupfen ganz vergessen den Lastwagen mit Gabeln von Tomac auf brauchbares zu überprüfen .... shit und sorry


----------



## Coffee (30. September 2004)

jaja, ich habe mich shcon gewundert. aber er hat versprochen evtl nach wasgau zu kommen und das nächstemal zum plauder zu erscheinen ;-))

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (30. September 2004)

ach ja schee wars...
die Ernte habe ich auch getestet, obwohl ich die Härteprüfung nicht bestanden habe und Mister Chillihead immer musternd auf mein Teller sah zur Erntekontrolle 
Ansonsten sind wir zuletzt gegangen und natürlich hat wieder mal einer seine Happy-Hour-Zeche geprellt... Und wer musste wieder alles bezahlen??? 


Blacksurf


----------



## blacksurf (30. September 2004)

und hier noch was zum "scharfen" Abend...

Blacksurf


----------



## TortureKing (30. September 2004)

ich hab bezahlt .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (30. September 2004)

Was wurde denn nicht bezahlt???


----------



## Coffee (30. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Was wurde denn nicht bezahlt???




ein happy hour puzzy foot


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (30. September 2004)

hatte ich einen hab´s aber bezahlt .... aber bei der Bedienung würde es mich nicht wundern wenn die da ein Strichlein vergessen hätte oder so .....


----------



## FuzzyLogic (30. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ein happy hour puzzy foot



Meinen hab' ich auch bezahlt. 

Und ich kann mich eigentlich nicht erinnern, dass ausser mir und dem TK jemand sowas getrunken hat


----------



## Bateman (30. September 2004)

ich hatte nur ne Latte Macchiato und ein Wasser, hab ich auch bezahlt...

aber war echt schön, schade dass ich nicht länger bleiben konnte...

glaube aber dass mir die Kälte der ersten Stunde den Rest gegeben hat, hab Halsweh und bin verrotzt...

*Heul*

Bateman


----------



## Altitude (30. September 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> glaube aber dass mir die Kälte der ersten Stunde den Rest gegeben hat, hab Halsweh und bin verrotzt...



Na dann  gute Besserung...

zum Thema offener Posten:

ich hatte nur nen Mojito


----------



## nutallabrot (30. September 2004)

ich hatte nur ein Sol - das hat die Bedienung bestimmt verpeilt   

schee wars wieder, und die Spare Ribs waren superlecker mit der BBQ-Soße *sabber*


----------



## TortureKing (30. September 2004)

und nu ?

Wer hats bezahlt ? .... Die Katzenfußtrinker zahlen Dir die Dummheit der Bedienung natürlich ... sag ich einfach mal so


----------



## Coffee (30. September 2004)

hhuuuuuhuhuuh,

ich hatte auch einen pussy, den ich aber ja auch bezahlt habe.naja vielelicht hat uns wirklich die bedienung unwissentlich behumst. schwamm drüber. ich wollte es auch ausgleichen, aber blacksurf wollte das nicht   

grüße coffee

P.S. dank an alle die mir gestern so viele Teile mirgebracht haben. das resultat:






coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacksurf (30. September 2004)

@bateman: gute Besserung!
ansonsten das mit der Zeche kein Problem
ich habs doch für EUCH  gezahlt, davon werde ich nicht arm...

Blacksurf


----------



## manic (30. September 2004)

@coffee: Sehr lecker das BAby!

P.S.: Dafür sind heute meinenAben gekommen udn bald gibts neue Räderchen für das SSP.


----------



## Mr.Chili (30. September 2004)

@TortureKing  ohne das Flüssigezahlungsmittel häst eh nix gekricht  
 wie war deine wegzehrung???????????
und ich hab nix versprochen (hab nur laut gedacht)   

und Mädels, also das mit den Cillis war wohl nix  
binn grad am Salsa selberbasteln, is seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lecker
aber sau schhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrffffffffffffffff


----------



## Mr.Chili (30. September 2004)

@Batemann  bei solchen beschwerden hilft viel Knoffi&Cilli&Ingwer
da hann die klenen ungeziefer nich den hauch ener schangse  
(keen witz sonnern Wissenschaftlich erwiesen) un gute besserung


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (30. September 2004)

Tomac-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> @Batemann  bei solchen beschwerden hilft viel Knoffi&Cilli&Ingwer
> da hann die klenen ungeziefer nich den hauch ener schangse
> (keen witz sonnern Wissenschaftlich erwiesen) un gute besserung





He Klaus ,gell du bringst wieder Drogen unters Volk??


----------



## Mr.Chili (1. Oktober 2004)

@erni    klar doch, was manst wie die die aachen raus geknöört hann. Bei der diesjährichen ääärnte is richtich power da hinner    

@coffee     lebt dei mo noch, odder is er scho vereckt an mei zeugs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

